# القوى الأربعة المؤثرة على الطائرة أثناء الطيران



## م. فيصل العتيبي (8 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته 

كما علمت.. هنالك أربعة قوى تؤثر على الطائرة ::

قوة الدفع , الجر , الوزن , الرفع

أريد منكم يا حضرات لو تكرمتوا . . التفسير الفيزيائي لكل قوة,

بمعنى , لو أخذنا قوة الوزن , F = W = mg 

وشرح مبسط للمتغيرات الأساسية التي تجعل أي قوة تطغى على الآخرى لكي تتم عملية إقلاع الطائرة وهبوطها

وشكراً مقدماً


----------



## جاسر (10 أبريل 2010)

وعليكم السلام 

 ما معنى طيران طائرة ؟ .... ( للمبتدئين والطلبة بناء على طلبهم )


----------

